# For the rat/mouse breeders.



## Helikaon (Jan 11, 2010)

so i have finally come to the decision that an automatic water system would be a better option for my rat and mouse racks then bootles. so i had a search on here and foudn some ppl have ordered rabbit or chicken ones from the states. but wondering which type ppl are using without to many issues with rats and mice, as i can imagine a weaner mouse may have trouble with the water nozzle made for a rabbit. 

cheers
H.


----------



## Pythonking (Jan 11, 2010)

hey mate,

check out Brookfield poultry Automatic - Brookfield Poultry Equipment don't know how much about them but I believe stainless steel is the way to go.


----------



## Helikaon (Jan 11, 2010)

cheers, they look pretty good. might have to get a few and try themon the mice. am sick of filling watter bottles twice a day.


----------



## Retic (Jan 11, 2010)

This is where I got mine, I have been using them for over a year and there is no way I would go back to bottles.
The Edstrom Flexible Tube Watering System - Rabbit Cages, Rabbit Hutches


----------



## Mudimans (Jan 11, 2010)

Everything Reptiles at Manly sells them. He should have everything you need, you might end up paying a bit more but at least you can inspect it before hand to make sure your happy with it


----------



## Hsut77 (Jan 11, 2010)

These are what I use, they are good for full grown rats down to wearer mice. The vari-flow valves are adjustble to suit the application.

AgSelect: Browsing Add-On Kit - Flex-Tube Watering with 6 Vari-Flo Valves


----------



## Retic (Jan 11, 2010)

Looks like the same sippers but save some money and buy the hose and fittings here, they are just the basic irrigation pipe and plastic fittings you can buy anywhere.


----------



## deebo (Jan 11, 2010)

i have been using the edstrom valves for a while and they are great.....just bought some 4mm irrigation hose and fittings from bunnings and a 20L drum for each rack. So much easier than filling 80 bottles......


----------



## gozz (Jan 11, 2010)

you just have to watch for leaking valves as it will flood the rats
some times they get crap caught in them cheers


----------



## Snake_Whisperer (Jan 20, 2010)

Been using edstroms for over a year now, never a single problem. They are pretty much idiot proof. I will, however, be calling into Brookfield to have a look at their sippers as they are half the price of the edstroms.


----------



## Choco (Mar 17, 2011)

David Evans said:


> i have been using the edstrom valves for a while and they are great.....just bought some 4mm irrigation hose and fittings from bunnings and a 20L drum for each rack. So much easier than filling 80 bottles......



David,
How do you connect the hose to the water drum? Did you buy the proper adapter or made something else?

Cheers,
Allan


----------



## Indysmum (Apr 2, 2011)

gozz said:


> you just have to watch for leaking valves as it will flood the rats
> some times they get crap caught in them cheers


I second this! Have heard many have problem with flooding deaths, most recently was a man who had checked night before and by morning it was flooded. Personally it wouldnt give me peace of mind, and if one valve gets blocked, wouldnt it be like searching for the blown xmas light?? lol 
Perhaps look into increase the size of water bottle, surely there'd be larger bottles with same thread. Havent checked, but maybe even soft drink bottles have same thread? I have many size bottles atm, Ill go check later what common drink bottles mine will fit. Just an idea  Been tempted to rig something up with one those insta feeders designed for dogs/cats, so you can just fill by remove lid rather than removing whole unit if that makes sence. 2-3ltrs be alot longer than 100m that is most commonly supplied for small animals.


----------

